# The Ibanez MTM "Seven" why not?



## 5krahp (Dec 12, 2006)

I really wish Ibanez would make a "Mick Thompson Seven" an actual 7 string model. Holly sh*t I think that guitar looks so freggin kick-ass. I thought maybe it can be modified into a seven string, by modifying the body to accommodate the Wizard-7 Neck, Edge Pro 7 Bridge, and EMG sevens. But then maybe not due to that guitar model being a neck-through. Any others thoughts on this?


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 12, 2006)

I wouldn't bother modding it, it's so expensive that I'd just get a 550 or something and make it a 7.

But yes, that in a 7 would look great, it's a very sharp looking guitar.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've played one of those, and its pretty kickass! and no ITS NOT just an rgt42 with emgs and a paint job... it feels a lot different, in a good way...


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 12, 2006)

I kind of wish Ibanez would break down adn just make a neck through seven at all.

Now back to the topic at hand.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks so violent and with a lot of style!

Maybe the best it's to do a custom mick thompson seven with a luthier, that's cheaper to modding one original. That's my IMO.

BTW that guitar it's lovely, i want it so bad!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2006)

I saw Slipknot back in 1999 and I thought they were great and I know 'Seven' is his nickname but I always thought it looked funny on a sixer and the inlay should fit the guitar.......you would think it would be a sevenstring since it says 'Seven' 

Nice guitar aside the inlay, if it were a seven then that would be cool.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> I kind of wish Ibanez would break down adn just make a neck through seven at all.
> 
> Now back to the topic at hand.



 

Mick would never allow a sig 7 with his name. He hates 7 strings.


----------



## Michael (Dec 12, 2006)

They have one of those in my local shop. Haven't played it yet.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 12, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I've played one of those, and its pretty kickass! and no ITS NOT just an rgt42 with emgs and a paint job... it feels a lot different, in a good way...


I've played the RGT6EX which is the same thing but with a regular bridge and I agree, that axe ruled. Expensive at $850 but it ripped.


----------



## Drew (Dec 12, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Mick would never allow a sig 7 with his name. He hates 7 strings.



That's because he's a moron.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 12, 2006)

It is odd he uses drop B and Drop A tuning and won't use sevens.  I dunno he does claim masturbating keeps him from killing people. So you know.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 12, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> he does claim masturbating keeps him from killing people. So you know.


What the fuck...going to jail keeps me from killing people.


----------



## 5krahp (Dec 12, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> I kind of wish Ibanez would break down adn just make a neck through seven at all.




I second that


----------



## Naren (Dec 12, 2006)

Drew said:


> That's because he's a moron.





Amen.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> Amen.



i second that, he is a fucking idiot.
and so is any other person that wears masks when they play.
stupid gimmicks.
same with black metal.
thats why i respect dissection.
bt im getting off topic here.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2006)

sevenstringdeath said:


> i second that, he is a fucking idiot.
> and so is any other person that wears masks when they play.
> stupid gimmicks.
> same with black metal.
> ...



Yeah it must be so lame being rich and famous and still being able to walk down the street without 15 year olds climbing up your ass for autographs. What a stupid idea


----------



## Aaron (Dec 13, 2006)

slipknot owns, Period.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 13, 2006)

id rather not be rich and have my pride of not being a complete idiot to get there.
and id be damn pissed with 15 year olds up my ass.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 13, 2006)

no like, no listen


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 13, 2006)

Aaron said:


> no like, no listen



ah, i suppose your right, to each his own.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2006)

Aaron said:


> no like, no listen



+1  There are a lot of bands I don't like, but I tend not to waste my time talking shit about them to no particular purpose.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 13, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Mick would never allow a sig 7 with his name. He hates 7 strings.



he doesn't hate them. He's just happy with 6 strings and says he doesn't need a 7 string to play heavy. Unless he said something else? Its a fair call though. Go MT! Its one hot ass fuckory guitar!



technomancer said:


> Yeah it must be so lame being rich and famous and still being able to walk down the street without 15 year olds climbing up your ass for autographs. What a stupid idea



lol i fucking agree with what your getting at. Dickheads give them shit because they wear masks and all, but i think its ok because they wanted people focusing on their music and not their image, and its like to show they're all like one to make music. Which is cool because their personal life is none of our business, they just want to give the music they give


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 13, 2006)

No, Mick has made numerous comments back in the day that suggested that. It really just stems from him tuning down to B and A since the late 80s, being rooted in death metal and grindcore and whatnot...and he just didnt care for the nu-metal 7-string fad of the time. I doubt he looks at bands like Morbid Angel or Nevermore and is like "boo 7-strings are gay".


----------



## Blexican (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, seems to me that Mick would only be wasting the other 4 strings


----------



## Korbain (Dec 13, 2006)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Well, seems to me that Mick would only be wasting the other 4 strings



what the hell? besides the fact he's more of a rythm player, have you heard subliminal verses?! he doesn't waste any strings on that. but hey! i guess your just being silly? 



zimbloth said:


> No, Mick has made numerous comments back in the day that suggested that. It really just stems from him tuning down to B and A since the late 80s, being rooted in death metal and grindcore and whatnot...and he just didnt care for the nu-metal 7-string fad of the time. I doubt he looks at bands like Morbid Angel or Nevermore and is like "boo 7-strings are gay".



ahh k k. I've read a few things he's said about 7 strings. I never really heard him say he hates them or thinks they're shit, just more along the point he doesn't have a use for them. i don't care anyway, micks a decent guitarist that i enjoy listening too


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 13, 2006)

Mick's a really good guitarist, I agree. He definitely can play. You can't always judge someones skill level based on their work in a corporate band.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've got an interview with Mick in an old copy of Total Guitar where he states that he owns a couple of 7 strings amoungst his 100+ guitar collection, he just prefers to play 6's.

An Ibanez neck-through 7 would be very nice. If it happened to have a reversed headstock and FX-Edge 7 fixed bridge, even better.


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah he has said and im paraphrasing. "If you use a 7 string to chug it'd pretty stupid but if you use it like jp or vai then fine." He just feels he doesn't need a 7 he prefer's tuning down. Again not his exact words but this is what he has basically said.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 13, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Yeah he has said and im paraphrasing. "If you use a 7 string to chug it'd pretty stupid but if you use it like jp or vai then fine." He just feels he doesn't need a 7 he prefer's tuning down. Again not his exact words but this is what he has basically said.



exactly it. He uses a 6 string and it does what is needed for him. We cant be biased against 6 stringers can we?!!?  lol


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Dec 13, 2006)

sevenstringdeath said:


> thats why i respect dissection.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 13, 2006)

I think its a cool guitar. 

IF, and ONLY IF, it said "HATE" on it like the BC Rich one he had did, i'd buy it.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 13, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Yeah he has said and im paraphrasing. "If you use a 7 string to chug it'd pretty stupid but if you use it like jp or vai then fine." He just feels he doesn't need a 7 he prefer's tuning down. Again not his exact words but this is what he has basically said.



That comment proves tthat he hasn't heard about Nevermore


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 13, 2006)

I think Nevermore would be alright in Mick's book as they really do use all 7 strings.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Drew said:


> That's because he's a moron.



I wouldn't phrase it quite so undiplomatically (I like Slipknot  ), but dammit if I can't disagree with your thinking, D.

I mean, a guitar, tuned to (what is typically considered) 7-string range, used by a guy who plays low-ass metal, and it has a big, fucking SEVEN on the fretboard, yet is a 6-string. 

If the guy wasn't so publicaly and virulently against 7's, maybe I'd be more inclinded to be charitable. But I think every time my fiance brings Mick up, I say something along the lines of "He's a moron." 






So, maybe I would phrase it the same way after all, D.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I wouldn't phrase it quite so undiplomatically (I like Slipknot  , but dammit if I can't disagree with your thinking, D.
> 
> I mean, a guitar, tuned to (what is typically considered) 7-string range, used by a guy who plays low-ass metal, and it has a big, fucking SEVEN on the fretboard, yet is a 6-string.
> 
> ...



 What a roundabout way to say "I agree."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 13, 2006)

I'M ROUNDABOUT BOB, BITCH! 



 You know this.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 13, 2006)

Korbain said:


> lol i fucking agree with what your getting at. Dickheads give them shit because they wear masks and all, but i think its ok because they wanted people focusing on their music and not their image, and its like to show they're all like one to make music. Which is cool because their personal life is none of our business, they just want to give the music they give



LOL Do you really think that the success of Slipknot is due to his music?  

If they haven't had that "masks/mistery" stuff, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't know anything about them right now  

I like Slipknot, by the way.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 13, 2006)

I give more props to Jim Root. After all, he is tagging Cristina Scabbia from Lacuna Coil


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 13, 2006)

Mick is the only one i actually like in slipknot. he gets props for Immolation and Hypocrisy tattoos. Its funny cause maybe 1/30th of the slipknot fans even know who those bands are ;D


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I give more props to Jim Root. After all, he is tagging Cristina Scabbia from Lacuna Coil


 
Really? Lucky bastard!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 13, 2006)

Aaron said:


> slipknot owns, Period.



Now, that's as shortminded as saying "they suck".



Emperoff said:


> If they haven't had that "masks/mistery" stuff, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't know anything about them right now.


 
 



Korbain said:


> Dickheads give them shit because they wear masks and all, but i think its ok because they wanted people focusing on their music and not their image



Dude, you're kidding, right? Or maybe that's just a self-made explanation of why you like them 

Wearing goofy circus mask is the first thing you notice, not the music, sorry. Masks are so over.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

playstopause said:


> Dude, you're kidding, right? Or maybe that's just a self-made explanation of why you like them
> 
> Wearing goofy circus mask is the first thing you notice, not the music, sorry. Masks are so over.



 I do think it's funny that Korbain thinks that Slipknot isn't concerned with image when they all go around with customized masks that are supposed represent the individual members. Slipknot is more into image than any other band I can think of. I would say that Corey Taylor in Stone Sour is not about image, while Corey Taylor in Slipknot is ALL about image.

Note: I'm saying this as an insult to Slipknot. All bands are about image to some extent. I'm just saying that Korbain's idea of other bands being about image and Slipknot not wanting to be about image is completely wrong.


----------



## Drew (Dec 13, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I wouldn't phrase it quite so undiplomatically (I like Slipknot  ), but dammit if I can't disagree with your thinking, D.
> 
> I mean, a guitar, tuned to (what is typically considered) 7-string range, used by a guy who plays low-ass metal, and it has a big, fucking SEVEN on the fretboard, yet is a 6-string.
> 
> ...



 

Hey, I could care less about the band themselves, here - I'm not a fan, exactly, but I don't mind what I've heard and don't change the channel whenever they come on the radio. The masks are dumb, I agree, but whatever - I like some Mushroomhead I've heard, and they do the same thing, or at least used to. And I've openly said that I don;t give a fuck about that whole thing with wearing a mask as the touring second guitarist wityh KoRn, and that I'd do it myself. So, really, who cares.

But, being so closed-minded as to hate seven strings for more-or-less no reason? That's moronic. I'll grant the possibility that maybe I'm not seeing the whole picture here, as a lot of you guys are saying things that suggest his only issue with sevens is that all the nu-metal guys are just using the low strings to do something he's been doing for years, and that his issue is with the player and not the guitar. But, otherwise, yeah, he's a moron.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 13, 2006)

Funnily enough I'd like to see Slipknot do a "Kiss" and loose the masks. They kinda did for one of their videos, replacing them with slightly distorted "death masks" of their own faces. I've seen pictures of most of the members without their masks anyway, with the exceptions of Chris and Craig, so it's not as if I don't know what they look like. In fact I really don't give a shit of they were the masks or not any more, I think their music has gone beyond the cheap gimmick.


----------



## XEN (Dec 13, 2006)

Slipknot's gimmick turned me off at first, but I hear their music once by chance and have loved them ever since. I could care less what they look like. 

The guitar is very nice and from checking it out locally it appears to be well put together. I do think it's retarded to have 'SEVEN' on a six string fretboard, even though it's Mick's band moniker, but it has all the right stuff to make it a great guitar. I just hate red. I'm a stereotypical black guitar loving metalhead, even though my shit sounds like Van Halen meets Satch and Dave Matthews.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> In fact I really don't give a shit of they were the masks or not any more, I think their music has gone beyond the cheap gimmick.



+1 sir!  


Back to the topic at hand: that guitar looks cool... he IS a good player (search for "Mick Thompson Shred" on youtube and you can see him actually play) and their music is decent enough for me! I would love to see a seven string version of that guitar.... that would be very cool!


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> An Ibanez neck-through 7 would be very nice. If it happened to have a reversed headstock and FX-Edge 7 fixed bridge, even better.



That would be an amazing Christmas present for me.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 13, 2006)

I wonder when they're going to pull a "Kiss" and take the masks off on MTV. 

I think Slipknot was just a vehicle to fame for Cory and Jim to get Stone Sour out there. 

I don't think either one of them give two shits about Slipknot. Stone Sour, to me, is definitely more versatile and enjoyable.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Drew said:


> I like some Mushroomhead I've heard, and they do the same thing,




They do a cool semi-cover of 'When Doves Cry' that I personally like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C45202JR0s


----------



## playstopause (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Stone Sour, to me, is definitely more versatile and enjoyable.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> They do a cool semi-cover of 'When Doves Cry' that I personally like.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C45202JR0s



I really dig their cover of "Crazy" by Seal.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 13, 2006)

heheh

MURDERDOLLS FTW!!!

..."whats that, oh shit...its NAPALM!"


----------



## drshock (Dec 13, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Mick would never allow a sig 7 with his name. He hates 7 strings.



+1

Mick is such a douche. I mean he's a good guitarist but for all the bone headed comments he has made like 'sevens are a fad' and stuff has jsut made me believe he is a complete idiot. No one uses 7 strings or else there would be more of them-and they wouldnt all be black.


----------



## noodles (Dec 13, 2006)

InTheRavensName said:


> heheh
> 
> MURDERDOLLS FTW!!!
> 
> ..."whats that, oh shit...its NAPALM!"



"See if you can get under that corner there...aww, sick man...BLARRRRRRR!!...nice!...I'm first!"


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 13, 2006)

Cool as the Murderdolls were, they were just recycling Wednesday's old songs from Frankenstein Drag Queens from Planet 13.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 13, 2006)

> "I'm a fucking dork about the guitar. I'm very particular about them. I like eastern hard rock maple necks, ebony fingerboards, Dunlop 6100 fretwire, 16 inch fingerboard radiuses. A couple of the Warlocks are mahogany neck throughs, but the rock maple sounds really hard, the sound really jumps off it. I've got a whole bunch of guitars. I just got an [Iron Maiden] Strat and that's really snappy with the maple fingerboard."
> 
> "Seven-string guitars are gay - they're nothing more than a trend. How many guitarists use all seven strings anyway? Steve Vai can, John Petrucci can. But what about Max Cavalera from Soulfly? He only uses four strings and noone's heavier than him."





> So as you might expect, Mick and James wouldn't be caught dead playing seven-string guitars, which Korn's Munky and Head-and all their little disciples-champion so vehemently. "Seven-string guitars are gay," says Mick, who used a custom Jackson on Slipknot. "You have this humongous neck that's considerably harder to navigate&#8212;and I have big fuckin' hands."



Just presenting the facts. I know the Slipknot guys can play, and they can listen to all the death metal they want to, but I still don't find Slipknot interesting, and their guitar tones are terrible.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

I used to be a big Slipknot fan but not so much anymore.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I wonder when they're going to pull a "Kiss" and take the masks off on MTV.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFyb9ZDfwY&mode=related&search=

You can't see any of their whole faces throughout the video, but it shows different parts of the faces (nose and down, eyes, hair, etc.), so that you know what the guys look like in a short period of time.

Not the full KISS thing, but similar.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 14, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


>



wtf.
atleast they got over it unlike everyone else.
(i didnt start listening until reinkaos anyways)
but jon has said that the whole make up image thing is bullshit.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 14, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> Just presenting the facts. I know the Slipknot guys can play, and they can listen to all the death metal they want to, but I still don't find Slipknot interesting, and their guitar tones are terrible.


 
Looks like Mick is inconsistant with his opinions then.  



Naren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFyb9ZDfwY&mode=related&search=
> 
> You can't see any of their whole faces throughout the video, but it shows different parts of the faces (nose and down, eyes, hair, etc.), so that you know what the guys look like in a short period of time.
> 
> Not the full KISS thing, but similar.


 
That's getting there, I just want to see them drop the whole masks & boiler suit thing and do a show as just them.


----------



## forelander (Dec 14, 2006)

The 6 is a cool guitar, it'd be a nice 7. Who cares if Mick likes sevens. Not liking a band because of their image is just as image focussed and silly as people claim the band are. I like the music, they put on a damn good live show, what else matters?


----------



## Donnie (Dec 14, 2006)

gay ass dude from Slipknot said:


> "Seven-string guitars are gay," says Mick, who used a custom Jackson on Slipknot. "You have this humongous neck that's *considerably harder to navigate*and I have big fuckin' hands."


Pussy. 
I'd love to meet this guy.


----------



## Naren (Dec 14, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Pussy.
> I'd love to meet this guy.



Exactly. It's only one more string. I'd love to hear what he thinks of an 8-string or 9-string's neck. I guess that would be "much much much more considerably harder to navigate."


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> Just presenting the facts. I know the Slipknot guys can play, and they can listen to all the death metal they want to, but I still don't find Slipknot interesting, and their guitar tones are terrible.



That's the interview I remember from him where he said that. Lots of douchebaggery going on there. 

Yeah, he can play. But so what. There's guys on this board as good or better than him, so why should his ability (which he doesn't use in his own band) give him any more credibility?

At least guys on here would use their ability if/when they get their own record contract, and not just write for the braindead masses and hide behind masks.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Pussy.
> I'd love to meet this guy.



I found this one from answers.com. True? I don't fucking know... 

_Trivia
* Before Slipknot wore coveralls, Mick dressed up as Little Bo Peep.

* Mick Thompson has recently left B.C. Rich and is once again using Ibanez. His current Ibanez has the word SEVEN in the fret inlays. It's equipped with EMG 60 and 81 pickups and factory tuned to Mick's preference of drop B tuning.
* Mick now plays his Ibanez MTM1 with the word 'SEVEN ' on the frets.

* Mick is *legally retarted* [sic] (emphasis mine)
_

 It makes sense now.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I found this one from answers.com. True? I don't fucking know...
> 
> _Trivia
> * Before Slipknot wore coveralls, Mick dressed up as Little Bo Peep.
> ...


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I found this one from answers.com. True? I don't fucking know...
> 
> _Trivia
> * Before Slipknot wore coveralls, Mick dressed up as Little Bo Peep.
> ...



Thanks for finding out his mental state, Bob. I didn't know that!


----------



## Briggs (Dec 14, 2006)

it's not a seven? What genius forgot the 7th string, or is the inlay a typo? 

Love the bridge, color, reverse headstock, though


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 14, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Funnily enough I'd like to see Slipknot do a "Kiss" and loose the masks.



Of course, when Kiss did that they went from looking like cartoon characters to looking like drag queens. Is that what you really want? 

I'm just too fucking old to be interested in bands that wear goofy costumes onstage, regardless of what they sound like. Though the suckiness correlation tends to be pretty high, in my observation.

On topic: I think that guitar is kinda silly looking, and I have no real desire to play "someone else's guitar."


----------



## playstopause (Dec 14, 2006)

Naren said:


> Exactly. It's only one more string. I'd love to hear what he thinks of an 8-string or 9-string's neck. I guess that would be "much much much more considerably harder to navigate."



Yeah, or it would be like REALLY REALLY gay.
I wonder what's gay, clown face.


----------



## forelander (Dec 14, 2006)

Are there any berzerker fans here?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 14, 2006)

*sigh* the contradiction and irony in this thread is so funny...

mick probably gives as much a shit what people think as you do about his music... lol and Im not that big a slipknot fan btw

many of you are just pissed because he expressed dislike for sevenstrings...


----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I found this one from answers.com. True? I don't fucking know...
> 
> _Trivia
> * Before Slipknot wore coveralls, Mick dressed up as Little Bo Peep.
> ...





A 7 it's hard to navigate? i think that he tried a custom made SG with a baseball bat neck sice 

I think that his guitar it's pretty nice, but is strange to read the word SEVEN on a six (do we have a vomit emoticon? oh yeah ), the six didn't deserve the SEVEN word on it 

But that six have some preferences, i like it, so it's not a  6, it's a good 6 

BTW we are going so offtopic with this comentaries about MT, and the guy wants to know if he can convert this 6 to a 7, my answer it's no, that will cost a lot and sometimes that conversions didn't look good, so the thing that you can do it's to make a replica (FF =  ) of that guitar but with 7 strings (or maybe 8, hell yeah!).


----------



## SeanC (Dec 15, 2006)

so he tunes the low string to a B and it says seven on it, but it not a 7 string??? That dont make no sense


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 15, 2006)

Seven is his band designation. Is it cool? No. Does it make sense? Yes.


----------



## Jason (Dec 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Seven is his band designation. Is it cool? No. Does it make sense? Yes.



GOD! thank you..why can people not wrap there head around this..what if it said 4 or 85? it says seven..we all know why it does..CHRIST!  I'm not a fanboy by any means but jesus I feel like im


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

Emperoff said:


> LOL Do you really think that the success of Slipknot is due to his music?
> 
> If they haven't had that "masks/mistery" stuff, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't know anything about them right now
> 
> I like Slipknot, by the way.



what the fuck? where, in everything i wrote did i point anything towards saying mick was the reason slipknot was successful!? Slipknot are successful because they all put an effort in, no band is successful by just one person, maybe Nine inch nails is a slight exception...anyways! Its nothing to do with the masks either, i love how you assumed slipknot wouldn't be anything without the masks...they're a metal band, their music is what makes them successful, the masks just add mystery about who they are and they have other reasons (read about it yourself if you care cause i am too lazy). The guitars cool, micks cool, jims cool, slipknot are cool and their new album is gonna tear us all a new asshole! in a good way  haha


----------



## Jason (Dec 15, 2006)

Um Were does he say you said that?


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

Naren said:


> I do think it's funny that Korbain thinks that Slipknot isn't concerned with image when they all go around with customized masks that are supposed represent the individual members. Slipknot is more into image than any other band I can think of. I would say that Corey Taylor in Stone Sour is not about image, while Corey Taylor in Slipknot is ALL about image.
> 
> Note: I'm saying this as an insult to Slipknot. All bands are about image to some extent. I'm just saying that Korbain's idea of other bands being about image and Slipknot not wanting to be about image is completely wrong.



i do think its funny you have no idea what the hell you are talking about aswell. Move the fuck on, talk about the guitar. If everything i post you wanna bitch about, add me on your msn and you can cyberbitch all you want too me. But keep up the good work shit hot  and jason its quoted from post 37  is that what you meant? lol


----------



## Jason (Dec 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> i do think its funny you have no idea what the hell you are talking about aswell. Move the fuck on, talk about the guitar. If everything i post you wanna bitch about, add me on your msn and you can cyberbitch all you want too me. But keep up the good work shit hot  and jason its quoted from post 37




Um who the hell are you to tell people what to do? In that manner no less. How about agree to disagree?

Oh and it's hot shit, dip shit 

He used "him" once he didn't say mick, he meant slipknot.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Um who the hell are you to tell people what to do? In that manner no less. How about agree to disagree?
> 
> Oh and it's hot shit, dip shit
> 
> He used "him" once he didn't say mick, he meant slipknot.



lol here some peeps use shit hot lol. Everythings back the front in australia. But yes, i'd just like to post without naren trying to shit over me for once. But yes we'll agree to disagree, cause your alright  With him it was meant as mick, did you read my post above it? lol talking about mick, if it wasn't mick he was referring too considering he was all i spoke about, i have no idea what the fuck he meant. But i like to assume to make an ass of you and me as the saying goes lol wooo. Its friday, n i'll let people post some stuff back and yell at me while i get pissed


----------



## Jason (Dec 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> lol here some peeps use shit hot lol. Everythings back the front in australia. But yes, i'd just like to post without naren trying to shit over me for once. But yes we'll agree to disagree, cause your alright  With him it was meant as mick, did you read my post above it? lol talking about mick, if it wasn't mick he was referring too considering he was all i spoke about, i have no idea what the fuck he meant. But i like to assume to make an ass of you and me as the saying goes lol wooo. Its friday, n i'll let people post some stuff back and yell at me while i get pissed



It takes a while to get naren..I have never seen him throw a personal dig at anyone...


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

.jason. said:


> It takes a while to get naren..I have never seen him throw a personal dig at anyone...



hehe alright mate. I don't hate him, i just feel he comes across to put me down at times. But yes, i am over it, i get over shit quickly lol. Take care


----------



## Naren (Dec 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> lol here some peeps use shit hot lol. Everythings back the front in australia. But yes, i'd just like to post without naren trying to shit over me for once. But yes we'll agree to disagree, cause your alright  With him it was meant as mick, did you read my post above it? lol talking about mick, if it wasn't mick he was referring too considering he was all i spoke about, i have no idea what the fuck he meant. But i like to assume to make an ass of you and me as the saying goes lol wooo. Its friday, n i'll let people post some stuff back and yell at me while i get pissed



Dude, you said that Slipknot wears masks BECAUSE they don't care about image. Now I don't dig the masks and it is their right to do what they want, but they do it for the image. They do it for attention. I never said anything negative about the music. In fact, I never said anything negative about the masks. You are just taking the fact that you think "image" is a bad thing and taking what I wrote however you want to take it. I didn't "shit" on anything you wrote. geez.


----------



## forelander (Dec 15, 2006)

They started wearing masks because they didn't want their identity to be the deciding factor as to whether or not people liked them where they started out. They just stuck to it. I think that's what korbain meant when he said they didn't want image to be important.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

forelander said:


> They started wearing masks because they didn't want their identity to be the deciding factor as to whether or not people liked them where they started out. They just stuck to it. I think that's what korbain meant when he said they didn't want image to be important.



that is exactly what i meant. 100%. Its nothing to do with image. They've said it a million times because they're always asked.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Seven is his band designation. Is it cool? No. Does it make sense? Yes.



I've always known this, but I still think it's kinda stupid. At best, it's not very logically consistent.

I'd be like if I drove a car, but I had the words '3-Wheelin'!" emblazoned on the back and sides. Maybe I love my tricycle since I was a wee baby. But it still looks funny on a 4-wheel vehicle.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 15, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Um Were does he say you said that?



I was thinking the same  



.jason. said:


> Um who the hell are you to tell people what to do? In that manner no less. How about agree to disagree?
> 
> Oh and it's hot shit, dip shit
> 
> He used "him" once he didn't say mick, he meant slipknot.



That's it 

Well, the thing is: I don't care about why they wear masks, I just said that without them, you wouldn't even know a thing about them. Maybe they just wanted to hide their identity, but it's obvios that their image is what made them succed, not his music. You may like his music, and I do as well. But without the masks, I'm 100% sure we would never be talking about a Slipknot signature right now


----------



## forelander (Dec 15, 2006)

I heard and loved slipknot before I knew the masks even existed. Then I bought and listened to their cd without thinking "man these guys rule because of those sweet masks!" and loved it. Then I saw live other live footage and thought "fuck me these lads put on a good show!" The story continues. I'm sure lots of other people heard the music and liked it long before any mention of masks, and I doubt the catch phrase "They have awesome masks," would make anyone I know of listen to a band.

Alas, I disagree.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah, but for hearing them, you first must BE ABLE to hear them. That means that they were already on the business. Or are you from Iowa and followed them since they were playing in pubs? Doubt so.

You should be realistic, the media bumped them for the image, and that's the reason people know about them. Not everyone of course, but... in a relationship of 80-20% of the people indeed it is.

I understand that you disagree, being the case that you didn't knew about the masks, but you should understend as well that you don't represent all the slipknot fans.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 15, 2006)

I like Slipknot. Alot. But the masks are obviously a gimmick. That's neither good or bad. It just is. But it clearly means that they aren't purely relying on their music for exposure, attention, sales, gigs, whatever.

But that's not bad either. Metallica for years went in large measure on their reputation as a great live band. That doesn't mean they could give a shit about their music. Same applies with Slipknot. Those are just facets of a band's total conception.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

who neg repped saying i neg repped them first?! i didn't neg rep anyone. jesus how petty can people get! Anyways. the masks can be a gimmick i guess, but it depends why they wear them. I can accept slipknots reason if thats why they are doing it. Anyone that does anything for image sucks. Unless its spendex!!! 



Emperoff said:


> Yeah, but for hearing them, you first must BE ABLE to hear them. That means that they were already on the business. Or are you from Iowa and followed them since they were playing in pubs? Doubt so.
> 
> You should be realistic, the media bumped them for the image, and that's the reason people know about them. Not everyone of course, but... in a relationship of 80-20% of the people indeed it is.
> 
> I understand that you disagree, being the case that you didn't knew about the masks, but you should understend as well that you don't represent all the slipknot fans.



quiet frankly i think we let this whole fucking thing go. Like really, can anything be discussed without people wanting to have a really lame cry over something stupid. His guitars cool, he got his own sig model! whether its because he's good or because he's in a band that wears masks and they have a rep for it. In the end he released a kick ass guitar.! boy i love that guitar, i love topics staying on track! I love mick thompsons sig guitar! The next album will have jim and mick playing 7 string guitars  lol


----------



## forelander (Dec 15, 2006)

Unmasked mick omg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BvqIO5PHPk


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll watch that tonight when I've got access to speakers.

Random info: Mick was first "unmasked" in Total Guitar magazine.


----------



## Drew (Dec 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> who neg repped saying i neg repped them first?! i didn't neg rep anyone. jesus how petty can people get!



I'm not going to name names or anything, but I know exactly who the user was who did it (mod superpowers [email protected][email protected]!!) and I'm simply going to remind that person that neg repping for neg rep is a complete abuse of the reputation system, and that it's probably in their best interest not to do that. 


So, they wear masks because they don't want their image to be a deciding factor? I.e - they adopt an image so their sucess will not be based on their image? Is that like 'the best defense is a good offense,' only backwards?


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

forelander said:


> They started wearing masks because they didn't want their identity to be the deciding factor as to whether or not people liked them where they started out. They just stuck to it. I think that's what korbain meant when he said they didn't want image to be important.



I think that it's for image and because they have fear to fans, i think that they didn't have the balls to afront that, i can play too in front of 50000 persons with a mask, i can play without a mask too, i think that they can't, that's IMHO.



forelander said:


> Unmasked mick omg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BvqIO5PHPk



It's almost = that what i imagine!

He looks like an agressive man, and like he have all da powa!


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

forelander said:


> Unmasked mick omg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BvqIO5PHPk



holy crap. I never seen a face to face interview with him. I love him lol. What a sick cunt of a person! haha ohh mick is god. I love how every second line is fucking lol.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 15, 2006)

skinhead said:


> I think that it's for image and because they have fear to fans, i think that they didn't have the balls to afront that, i can play too in front of 50000 persons with a mask, i can play without a mask too, i think that they can't, that's IMHO.



I hope you weren't serious about that...


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2006)

skinhead said:


> i can play too in front of 50000 persons with a mask, i can play without a mask too, i think that they can't, that's IMHO.



Really?



forelander said:


> They started wearing masks because they didn't want their identity to be the deciding factor as to whether or not people liked them where they started out.





Korbain said:


> Its nothing to do with image. They've said it a million times because they're always asked.



 

That's so laughable.
When they decided to go with masks, they _knew_ they would face the question a million time. Don't you think they prepared in advance to face these questions with an already made-up answer? This sound so planned in advance. I'm not biting on this one.

Jesus, dress as a clown-from-a-garbage-dump and go walk down the street.
Do you think people will look at you and say "Let's ignore the costume and see the real human being underneath" or will people ask "wtf?!? Is it halloween already?".

You can't decide to dress as a (bad) clown and expect people to believe it's because _they do_ wear masks that their own selfs are not a "deciding factor" as to people like them or not. Again : b.s. 

It's like saying "i bought a Hummer 'cause i wanted to be unnoticed in my little neighborhood".


----------



## Jason (Dec 15, 2006)

Naren said:


> I do think it's funny that Korbain thinks that Slipknot isn't concerned with image when they all go around with customized masks that are supposed represent the individual members. *Slipknot is more into image than any other band I can think of.* I would say that Corey Taylor in Stone Sour is not about image, while Corey Taylor in Slipknot is ALL about image.
> 
> Note: I'm saying this as an insult to Slipknot. All bands are about image to some extent. I'm just saying that Korbain's idea of other bands being about image and Slipknot not wanting to be about image is completely wrong.



Gwar anyone??


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 15, 2006)

Settle down everyone. Take a deep breath and realize you're arguing about Mick Thompson


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 15, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Gwar anyone??



Gwar is a college marketing experiment gone awry


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Gwar is a college marketing experiment gone awry



What college did they go to?


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

Gwar = strange metal without sense clothe 

Mick hace some good riffs, he can play, but if he said all that shit about 7's, he's fucked up!


----------



## 777 (Dec 15, 2006)

someone needs to photoshop the MTM into a 7!!!!!


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 15, 2006)

that'd be a sweet guitar


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2006)

The thing with Ibanez, is that they don't make enough reverse headstock guitar to my personnal taste (hey, i'm that type of guy).

That's why that guitar has a little "something" appealing to me.
But that doesn't stop me to think what i think about the clown, as written is previous posts (forgot the thread was about the guitar... wonder why?).


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

777 said:


> someone needs to photoshop the MTM into a 7!!!!!



Man good idea!

I remember the Carvin converted into a 8, was some like "kickasscarvin.jpg" nice photoshop was that, but the stripes wasn't on centre, little things.


----------



## 777 (Dec 15, 2006)

skinhead said:


> Man good idea!
> 
> I remember the Carvin converted into a 8, was some like "kickasscarvin.jpg" nice photoshop was that, but the stripes wasn't on centre, little things.



any voulenteers?


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 15, 2006)

i seem to remember Ryan is quite good at photoshopping guitars, like his ones in the S7 thread, i voulenteer him


----------



## Adam (Dec 15, 2006)

777 said:


> any voulenteers?



Sorry Im late
Not my best work but still better than nothing (BTW I do all my "work" on MS paint, I dont have photoshop)





EDIT:777 isn't online to see it


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice one, adam.

The 7 tuner looks strange, but no problem, it's to have an idea.

777 have to do one of them.

PS: are some MS paint gods, on yotube are some videos of some car drawings, really extreme work.


----------



## Adam (Dec 15, 2006)

skinhead said:


> Nice one, adam.
> 
> The 7 tuner looks strange, but no problem, it's to have an idea.
> 
> ...



I did it in 7 minutes, thinking someone else would beat me to it, so it looks like I rushed for nothing and it doesent look as great as it should be, but who cares


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2006)

Adam said:


> I did it in 7 minutes, thinking someone else would beat me to it, so it looks like I rushed for nothing and it doesent look as great as it should be, but who cares



Looks good, Adam. I just don't like the SEVEN on the board.


----------



## Adam (Dec 15, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Looks good, Adam. I just don't like the SEVEN on the board.



I could edit that out now that I think about it


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

Adam, so you did it on 7 minutes, WTF? we all do have something with the number 7 

7 string guitars, make love in 7', make things in 7' .


----------



## Adam (Dec 15, 2006)

skinhead said:


> Adam, so you did it on 7 minutes, WTF? we all do have something with the number 7
> 
> 7 string guitars, make loev in 7', make things in 7' .



Make love in only 7 minutes


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 15, 2006)

skinhead said:


> Adam, so you did it on 7 minutes, WTF? we all do have something with the number 7
> 
> 7 string guitars, *make loev in 7'*, make things in 7' .


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Looks good, Adam. I just don't like the SEVEN on the board.



 please / remove / fretboard "seven".





Can you make it white, too?


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

Emperoff said:


>



Emperoff jus fuck off man! calm down!

you are wating for my eror,  , try to live your life, mine it's mine.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 15, 2006)

forelander said:


> Unmasked mick omg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BvqIO5PHPk



Hmmm. He looks alot like Kerry King to me.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2006)

Have u guys seen this?
Not a Slipknot fan, but hey, it's cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-35Rgmm544&NR


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

playstopause said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, you don't know the band personally, you can't read peoples minds, your just assuming shit. Really, what they say is what you have to go by, If you think its bullshit, fair enough, but as i said, your assuming. Not once have i heard them say ohh we decided to wear masks, etc. to get a band image. What they have said from point one is, they want people to appreciate their music, not who they are and how they look, and they also want to wear something thats all the same that they just look like one big unit working together to perform music to the audience. Another reason could be simply so they don't have all the shit that comes with success, like fans stalking you and all that shit. I won't make you change your oppinion, but open your mind a bit and stop follow the whole "anti slipknot mask crowd". Its so easy to say! its all for image! emo is fucking image. but yes thats my oppinion, agree or disagree with it


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

^ Man that's great!

The 6º string looks like a 0.75 

It's so strange to look in that position!


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

skinhead said:


> ^ Man that's great!
> 
> The 6º string looks like a 0.75
> 
> It's so strange to look in that position!



tis phat ay. Its from the disasterpiece dvd or something. It is odd from that camera postion though, its a bit of a trip. But its cool. Not hard stuff he plays, but it sounds pretty brutal


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 15, 2006)

At this point, the whole mask thing... eh.  Agree to disagree, boys. Not a biggie.

That video on the other hand, whoa! That's really cool.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> tis phat ay. Its from the disasterpiece dvd or something. It is odd from that camera postion though, its a bit of a trip. But its cool. Not hard stuff he plays, but it sounds pretty brutal



I dnot know if the word it's brutal, the word it's sturdy! talking about mick and the riff


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> dude, you don't know the band personally, you can't read peoples minds, your just assuming shit. Really, what they say is what you have to go by, If you think its bullshit, fair enough, but as i said, your assuming. Not once have i heard them say ohh we decided to wear masks, etc. to get a band image. What they have said from point one is, they want people to appreciate their music, not who they are and how they look, and they also want to wear something thats all the same that they just look like one big unit working together to perform music to the audience. Another reason could be simply so they don't have all the shit that comes with success, like fans stalking you and all that shit. I won't make you change your oppinion, but open your mind a bit and stop follow the whole "anti slipknot mask crowd". Its so easy to say! its all for image! emo is fucking image.



Wow, deeply sorry if i hurted your feelings.
Maybe i also forgot to assume you're part of their fan club (would that be shit too? ) It's nice to be a believer!

I surely can't read people's mind but i can feel what the general consensus is. I'm also part of it and i ain't following a trend. I'm following my own personnal opinion and i don't feel like i should "open my mind" a little bit more (my "open-mindness" is doing fine, thank you).

But most importantly : Do you know the band personally? Is that where all your citations come from?

What if i ever heard them say the contrary of what you are telling?


----------



## Korbain (Dec 15, 2006)

lol i love micks riffs, they are sturdy indeed, but also! They pack a massive punch which i like. 



playstopause said:


> Wow, deeply sorry if i hurted your feelings.
> Maybe i also forgot to assume you're part of their fan club (would that be shit too? ) It's nice to be a believer!
> 
> I surely can't read people's mind but i can feel what the general consensus is. I'm also part of it and i ain't following a trend. I'm following my own personnal opinion and i don't feel like i should "open my mind" a little bit more (my "open-mindness" is doing fine, thank you).
> ...



i read t he first line and you pissed me off because your acting like a 5 year old. so! I'm gonna say, read dark wolfs post. the end.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 15, 2006)

That headstock cam thing was sweet as heck.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 16, 2006)

Korbain said:


> i read t he first line and you pissed me off because your acting like a 5 year old. so! I'm gonna say, read dark wolfs post. the end.



That's right, whatever. Don't answer the questions.
I think you're closer to a five year old than i am.
So, it's better to end indeed.


end of discussion on that one



So cool video, guys?


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 16, 2006)

If they weren't looking for attention due to their masks they'd have just worn balaclavas or something. Of course they're not going to admit to them being a gimmick because it's much easier to build a cult of personality around yourself if you claim allegiance to some half-arsed "anonymity" crap. 

Korbain, weren't you banned once before for being abusive towards people who said things you didn't agree with? Drop it.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 16, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> If they weren't looking for attention due to their masks they'd have just worn balaclavas or something. Of course they're not going to admit to them being a gimmick because it's much easier to build a cult of personality around yourself if you claim allegiance to some half-arsed "anonymity" crap.
> 
> Korbain, weren't you banned once before for being abusive towards people who said things you didn't agree with? Drop it.



i don't really know what i was banned for lol. N i did drop it?! I've said it like 4 fucking times to move on to talk about the guitar? everyone else is continuing the shit. I even gave that other bloke positive rep. Read my fucking posts, and don't jump on me for anything at all. I have given my oppinion, i ain't breaking any rules here. and its over with! i'll say again, in big writing, READ DARK WOLFS POST! ITS 100% RIGHT!


----------



## Adam (Dec 16, 2006)

playstopause said:


> please / remove / fretboard "seven".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As per your request, one Mic Thompson, with no inlays, white paintjob, and mandatory extra string
Once again not a great job, but its just to get an idea of what it would look like


----------



## playstopause (Dec 16, 2006)

^

Ouh la-la!
 Nice! Thanks Adam!

Send to Ibanez now! 



(i often dream of a Paul Gilbert model in a 7 seven, without the f-holes).


----------



## Adam (Dec 16, 2006)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Ouh la-la!
> Nice! Thanks Adam!
> ...



Anything for a fellow Canuck, you know the more I times I redesign that guitar the more I want it


----------



## playstopause (Dec 16, 2006)

Adam said:


> you know the more I times I redesign that guitar the more I want it



If only it could be redesigned the way we like it, in a snap of a finger  
I'd take it too!


----------



## Korbain (Dec 16, 2006)

thats awsome. Looks professional and metal all in one!  good photoshop work too, i am so shit with that thing lol. I wish ibanez would release a guitar like that, mick should cater for the 7 stringers aswell as the 6'ers.  but thats not true


----------



## Adam (Dec 16, 2006)

Korbain said:


> thats awsome. Looks professional and metal all in one!  good photoshop work too, i am so shit with that thing lol. I wish ibanez would release a guitar like that, mick should cater for the 7 stringers aswell as the 6'ers.  but thats not true


 
Believe it or not its actually just the plain old MS paint, and I'm not that good at it, that reminds me Rusty Cooley was trying to get his sig model to be available as a 6er too , just becasue a few fans of his dont like 7's, yet they like him



playstopause said:


> ^
> (i often dream of a Paul Gilbert model in a 7 seven, without the f-holes).



Well here's him playing a 7 string thats made to look like his sig.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRyfYW15ztw


----------



## 7stringtechdeath (Dec 16, 2006)

Ridiculous.

If the 6 string version isn't bad enough... Why make a 7 string version for the pretentious korn fans to ejaculate over?

I guess maybe the inlay and number of strings would match up, but that inlay is so stupid, it's only suited to slipknot songs which haven't got riffs higher than the fifth fret!


----------



## 777 (Dec 16, 2006)

Adam said:


> I did it in 7 minutes, thinking someone else would beat me to it, so it looks like I rushed for nothing and it doesent look as great as it should be, but who cares



i care..... 

id like to see what itd look like with all th work putin i think it would kickass


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 16, 2006)

skinhead said:


> Emperoff jus fuck off man! calm down!
> 
> you are wating for my eror,  , try to live your life, mine it's mine.



Fuck off? What's wrong with you for insulting people, man?

I don't remember disrespecting you before. If you don't like what people have to say it's your problem, not mine.


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 16, 2006)

This thread is too hot. Closed. You people need to calm down some and learn to let shit go. It's just music and guitars- not war and politics..


----------

